# Bay Window Layout



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Progress so far... 

The entire layout is designed to slide into a large bay window when I'm farther along. At some point, I'll want to actually use my dining table for dining. 

Instead of closing off the back of the mountain with access panels, I thought it'd be fun to have trains run through caves and caverns.


----------



## Raptorman83 (Feb 8, 2013)

I like it! 

your track pattern is almost the same as mine. I added an outer loop with a once over helix.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I like the window idea, very slick.  Looking forward to the progress pictures.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one fine looking layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's got to be a big bay window!

Nice layout ... lots of visual excitement. The back windows into the mountain are a nice touch. Are you a sailboat guy, by chance? The trapezoidal window shapes reminds me of something one would see on a large cruising sailboat.

Keep us posted,

TJ


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks All.

No, not really a sailor. I did work on a cruise ship some years ago, but that's probably a whole different scale than a sailboat.


----------



## robert_seerveiss (Apr 11, 2013)

We love the pictures of your layout so far can't wait to see the finished project. That window for the caves and caverns is an awesome idea that we might include in our setup one day in the future.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very interesting. :thumbsup:

Is it going to sit on top of the bay/seat part of the bay window or is it going to pull out from underneath of the bay/seat part of the window?

I am looking at my bay window trying to figure out where yours is going to go.

It has to be a big bay window, what is the size of yours?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's some really fine craftsmanship, cyborg. :thumbsup:
I don't know why, but from your pictures I can't tell if it's HO or N. Which is it?

Greg


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Tooter your eyesight is going on you. Check his details on the side and you will see what he models!!!:laugh:

Cheers
Pat


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks all for the encouragement.

The window opening is 7 feet wide, 2 feet deep. The house used to be a carriage house long ago, so this part of the wall used to have barn doors before it was converted and split off from the main property sometime in the 1950's I'm guessing. So there's a lot of space for N Scale.

The layout is just going to sit on top of the seat portion. I'll post some photos of the window and some of the structures I've been working on this week.


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

This window is where the layout will be placed after everything is painted. Not sure how studious I'll be in keeping the windows clean, but it should be fun looking in from the outside too.

I've been working on the roads and highway overpass while I get the hang of painting. And I finally finished the train depot and freight house kits. Tiny paintbrushes, bad eyesight, and fat fingers means slow going.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is some awesome work. Gives me some inspiration.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

BUMP!!!

hows this coming a long???


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Haha. Things progress at a snails pace when there is no deadline.

I'm happy that it fits neatly into the window. A little more paint and a little more rock work since the last post. Will need to pit in some wires and electronics soon before things get closed up even more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Rome wasn't built in a day. :smokin:


My Bay window is just a hair longer and shaped a little different.
Mine is in the front of the house, "she" would never let me do that to ours. 

Yours looks to be more of a garden type of bay window as it has the glass up top too.
That is to let more sunlight in for the plants.
Mine just has the glass just for the windows, the roof/top is oak on mine.

I wonder how the heat and brightness of the sun will affect your trains?
When I was painting one of my trains in the heat of the summer I used the bay window as an oven to cure the paint. :thumbsup:
It gets quite hot in the morning sun, in the afternoon mine is shaded or it would be a whole lot hotter. Your looking dead East in this picture.

Here is a Christmas picture of what mine looks like, the "seat" under the cotton is oak too. She would never let me do that with my N scale trains.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Great work so far, cyborgdog. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## cyborgdog (Jan 14, 2013)

Assembled some town building kits over the weekend. Acrylic paints dried quickly in our weather, so it look less time than I thought it would. Hopefully my eyes don't give out staring at tiny parts.


----------



## onemodelcitizen (Jul 18, 2012)

yeah, my wife would never let me display my trains in public for all to see...it would embarrass her...lol


----------

